# probleme mit fetchmail

## -leliel-

Hi,

ich hab die datei /etc/fetchmailrc eingerichtet und fetchmail als init.d daemon laufen ...

ich hab dabei mehrere konten, die ich polle, es werden aber nicht alle abgefragt.  :Sad: 

fetchmail an sich bringt keine fehler.  :Sad: 

ideen, woran das liegen koennte?

danke.  :Smile: 

----------

## beejay

Den Sinn dieses Daemons habe ich auch nicht verstanden. Zu Anfang hatte ich es auch probiert, aber wie bei Dir hat es nicht funktioniert. Ich habe die Datei in /etc belassen und lasse fetchmail als Cronjob laufen - funktioniert wunderbar  :Smile: 

----------

## -leliel-

hmm ... als cronjob hatte ich es auch mal, allerdings fand ich die loesung als daemon schon irgendwie schoener ...

naja, dann halt wieder cron'nen lassen ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## maestro

moin,

also bei mir geht das mit fetchmail als daemon... 

wie schaut denn deine fetchmailrc aus?

und sagt /var/log/mail.log irgendwas?

mfg

michael

----------

## -leliel-

```
leliel@tank leliel $ sudo cat /etc/fetchmailrc 

set postmaster "postmaster" 

set bouncemail

set properties ""

poll pop.zzz.de with proto POP3 auth password user "yyy" there with password "xxx" is leliel here with options warnings 3600 mda "/usr/bin/procmail -d %s" 

poll pop.zzz.de with proto POP3 auth password user "yyy" there with password "xxx" is leliel here with options warnings 3600 mda "/usr/bin/procmail -d %s"

#poll pop.zzz.de with proto POP3 auth password user "yyy" there with password "xxx" is leliel here with options warnings 3600 mda "/usr/bin/procmail -d %s"

[...]
```

das ist die /etc/fetchmailrc config ... ich versteh auch nicht logik dahinter. einige konten werden abgefragt, andere nicht ...   :Confused: 

----------

## maestro

meine sieht so aus:

```

poll pop3.domain1.de proto pop3 user "abc" ssl password "xyz" is ms

poll pop3.domain2.de proto pop3 user "abc" ssl password "xyz" is ms

poll mailbox.domain3.de proto pop3 user "abc" password "xyz" is ms

poll pop.domain4.com proto pop3 user "abc" password "xyz" is ms

poll pop3.domain5.de proto pop3 user "abc" ssl password "xyz" is ms

```

läuft wunderbar mit postfix, wo dann alles nach procmail gepiped wird.

find ich auch komisch, dass nur einige abgefragt werden.  Und wenn du fetchmail als cronjob laufen lässt werden alle abgefragt?

----------

## -leliel-

es werden wie es scheint nur die neuen mails vom server geladen. die 600 alten allerdings nicht.  :Sad: 

was meinst du mit 'nach procmail gepiped' ?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Quote:*   

> es werden wie es scheint nur die neuen mails vom server geladen. die 600 alten allerdings nicht.

 

Dagegen kann man ja was machen, man fetchmail oder alternativ hilft auch ein fetchmail -a.

Nach procmail gepipet heisst soviel wie

```
fetchmail -am "/usr/bin/procmail"
```

Gruß Tobias

----------

## -leliel-

was muss ich da genau am init script rumbasteln, dass das alles geht?

----------

## dertobi123

Vorweg: Ich habe fetchmail über cron am laufen, wenn die /etc/init.d/fetchmail so ausschaut sollte das aber dennoch gehen  :Wink: 

```
start() {

        checkconfig || return 1

                                                                                

        ebegin "Starting fetchmail"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/bin/fetchmail \

                -- -d ${polling_period} -f /etc/fetchmailrc  -am '/usr/bin/procmail -d'

        eend ${?}

}

```

Wenn dein einziges Problem im übrigen ist, dass du noch 600 Mails auf dem Server hast, die lokale Zustellung aber geht, dann sollte ein einfaches

```
fetchmail -a
```

 reichen.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## -leliel-

dankeschoen.  :Smile: 

gleich heute abend mal testen ..

----------

## -leliel-

funtzt alles, danke.  :Smile: 

wenn ich allerdings procmail pipe, dann kommen alle mails in das postfach von 'root' ... hab also die mta optionen wieder in der fetchmailrc liegen ... wie bekomm ich es allerdings hin, dass procmail das empfangsdatum der mail nicht ueberschreibt??

da steht immer das datum des mailservers drin, an dem die mails runtergeladen wurden, nicht das urspruengliche datum.

danke

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

das alle Mails ins Postfach von root wandern  _könnte_ an dem fehlen einer Filterregel für den entsprechenden Benutzer liegen.

Hast du in deiner procmail Config die Option 

```
-f -
```

drin? Dann setzt procmail einen neuen Timestamp im From.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## -leliel-

ne, nirgendwo ein -f zu finden ...

ich dreh noch durch mit dem scheiss ...  :Sad: 

procmail filtert die mails nicht in die vorgesehenen ordner -> 700 mails von hand sortiert.  :Sad: 

das datum wird veraendert -> ich weiss nicht mehr, wann die dinger wirklich angekommen waren.  :Sad: 

----------

## -leliel-

hab hier die config gepostet:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72675&highlight=

leider hat bisher keiner drauf geantwortet ...  :Sad: 

----------

## -leliel-

jemand ne idee?

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

nur mal so zum Verständnis: Du hast die fetchmail & procmail & spamassassin Klamotte nach dieser [1] Anleitung aufgesetzt, der einzige Unterschied in der Konfiguration ist aber, dass du fetchmail im Gegensatz zur Anleitung als Daemon laufen lässt.

Nach Anleitung kriegt fetchmail im Cron die Anweisung die Mails an procmail weiterzureichen, wo bei dir? Wie sieht die fetchmailrc aus?

Gruß Tobias

[1] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=56633

----------

## -leliel-

die mails leite ich aus der config per

```
with options warnings 3600 mda "/usr/bin/procmail -d %s"
```

 an procmail. Procmail nimmt die mails auch auf, was anhand von /var/log/procmail.log erkennbar ist:

```
From root  Thu Aug  7 18:38:26 2003

 Subject: Neuer Beitrag zum Thema: fehlende member

  Folder: /home/leliel/.maildir/new/1060274306.25552_1.tank.matrix         1722

procmail: Extraneous locallockfile ignored

From root  Thu Aug  7 18:54:22 2003

 Subject: Topic Reply Notification - probleme mit fetchmail

  Folder: /home/leliel/.maildir/new/1060275262.12965_1.tank.matrix         2481

procmail: Extraneous locallockfile ignored
```

die .procmailrc liegt bei meinem user im home verzeichnis.

danke schonmal

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

```

:0:

* ^^rom[ ]

{

  LOG="*** Dropped F off From_ header! Fixing up. "

  :0 fhw

  | sed -e '1s/^/F/'

} 

# put cron job emails in my aptly named cron-jobs maildir

:0:

* ^Subject:.Cron*

.cron-jobs/

   

# Catch email from Gentoo not related to the lists (IE: Forums)

:0:

* ^From:.*gentoo\.org

.gentoo/
```

Könnte es sein, dass die Doppelpunkte hinter :0 zuviel sind, also

```

:0

* ^^rom[ ]

{

  LOG="*** Dropped F off From_ header! Fixing up. "

  :0 fhw

  | sed -e '1s/^/F/'

} 

# put cron job emails in my aptly named cron-jobs maildir

:0

* ^Subject:.Cron*

.cron-jobs/

   

# Catch email from Gentoo not related to the lists (IE: Forums)

:0

* ^From:.*gentoo\.org

.gentoo/
```

funktioniert?

Ansonsten fällt mir auch erstmal nichts mehr ein  :Confused: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## -leliel-

nope, geht auch nicht ohne den zweiten doppelpunkt.

----------

## -leliel-

wenn ich nun den parameter -m /usr/bin/procmail in das init script reinschreiben wuerde, wie mach ich das dann, dass die mails nicht im postfach von root landen?

----------

## -leliel-

wenn ich nun den parameter -m /usr/bin/procmail in das init script reinschreiben wuerde, wie mach ich das dann, dass die mails nicht im postfach von root landen?

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

dann müsste noch ein 

```
is user foo here
```

in die fetchmailrc.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## -leliel-

das hab ich in der fetchmailrc drin stehen, ging aber nicht.  :Sad: 

----------

## -leliel-

hab was neues rausgefunden ... *g*

also, die .procmailrc in meinem homeverz. war auf owner root, hab es geaendert, geht allerdings immer noch net.  :Sad: 

die fetchmailrc hab ich ebenfalls geaendert und das init script angepasst .. die mails liegen aber immernoch bei root im maildir.  :Sad: 

was mich wundert: ich hab 4 weitere user angelegt, und auch fetchmail fuer die eingerichtet (also with user1 here, in der config) bei denen gehts.   :Confused:  die  haben als gruppe 'users', ich hab meine eigene ... rechte sind identisch. hat jemand ne idee woran das liegen koennte?? danke.  :Smile: 

----------

## -leliel-

hat keiner ne idee, woran das liegen koennte?

danke.   :Confused: 

----------

## -leliel-

Received: from pop.heneise.de [217.160.168.102] by localhost with POP3 (fetchmail-6.2.3) for leliel@localhost (single-drop); Sat, 09 Aug 2003 19:45:12 +0200 (CEST)

das ist der header. Aber wieso wird die mail nicht bei 'leliel' ins postfach geschoben, sondern bei root ???

----------

## -leliel-

hab das prob endlich geloest !!

ich hatte im init-script '%s' nach "/usr/bin/procmail -d" vergessen.

nun geht alles.  :Smile: 

----------

